# GILLO GT Risers Family - Changing the game!



## #Gillogoldmedal (Aug 20, 2017)

We are proud to introduce our new revolutionary family of *GILLO GT Recurve risers*, that will definitely change the concepts of poundage adjustment and fine tuning for Recurve Olympic and Bare Bow shooting, as well as offer to archers unprecedented solutions to balance and stabilize their bow. 

Here below you will find our press release about GT Family, as well as first pictures of GT risers, with many other information to follow in the next days. 

Full information about available and planned risers in the GT family are on our website at www.gilloarchery.it , and your preferred Dealers can already support you in the transition to this new revolutionary solution.
*
Welcome to the GT age, were #Gillochangingthegame*


----------



## #Gillogoldmedal (Aug 20, 2017)

A great review by our Exclusive USA Distributor:


----------



## lucydad (Apr 24, 2021)

Too advanced for first bow?


----------



## parkerchris235 (Nov 28, 2020)

Hi

Sent from my TECNO BC2 using Tapatalk


----------

